# Uber Driver Plows Through a Gas Pump, Causing a Huge Explosion



## Ben Hall (Apr 15, 2016)

The Uber kept going, eventually jumping a curb, flying through a Shell station, and plowing straight through a gas pump which exploded in a dramatic fashion.

https://www.inverse.com/article/29128-uber-driver-gas-pump-station-explosion-fireball-video-crash


----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)

That's quite scary i hope everyone survives


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Ben Hall said:


> The Uber kept going, eventually jumping a curb, flying through a Shell station, and plowing straight through a gas pump which exploded in a dramatic fashion.
> 
> https://www.inverse.com/article/29128-uber-driver-gas-pump-station-explosion-fireball-video-crash


That Uber Driver is a the best Driver i have ever seen in my lifetime.What a man!!!!!What a driver!!! So macho AND hE SURVIVED!!!THATS WHAT I CALL AGODLY UBER DRIVER.THE UBER GODS MADE HIM IMORTAL AND A CHOSEN ONE!!!!Pity he got kicked off he would of been the pride and joy of UberGlobal!!!!!


----------



## Lssnlrnt (Aug 6, 2016)

Its astonishing, what low base fares can do to drivers.


----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)

Lssnlrnt said:


> Its astonishing, what low base fares can do to drivers.


Lol.
Just ask this guy!


----------

